
How to Post a Freelance Job - mdouglas_1
I&#x27;m trying to figure out the correct process to post a very short term freelance opportunity.<p>The newsfaq page doesn&#x27;t appear to provide the URL&#x2F;steps&#x2F;process to post, and I&#x27;m trying to follow the site rules.<p>thanks!
======
gus_massa
There are three automatics monthly post by the whoishinring account
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)
. (Remember that next month post will apear in March 2, because March 1 is on
Sunday.)

Pick the correct post about freelancers and post there, following the
suggested format.

~~~
mdouglas_1
Hi gus_massa

Thanks for the reply. I'm confused.

The URL
'[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring'](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring')
lists a number of jobs.

I see in the top/dashboard the link to 'submit'.

I have no clue how or where or format to "post" for a freelance opportunity!

So I'm missing something subtle here.. And given questions I've seen on
google, others are missing something as well!

thanks to all for the help!

~~~
gus_massa
The last one was in February 3rd:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22225313](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22225313)
(it is visible but read-only now)

There will be a similar one in March 2nd.

Just wait and post a comment with the offer inside that automatic post.

